# aptitude test questions



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oookaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.................


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Did you get that Ken, because I sure didn't.:no::no::no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Did you get that Ken, because I sure didn't.:no::no::no:


No I didn't. I thought I was watching Monty Python's Flying Circus for a moment.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No I didn't. I thought I was watching Monty Python's Flying Circus for a moment.


 :laughing::laughing: This thread will be cosed in a little bit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> :laughing::laughing: This thread will be cosed in a little bit.


Promise?


(whatever 'cosed' is)


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Promise?
> 
> 
> (whatever 'cosed' is)


 You know what I mean. Closed.:smartass: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think it is someone advertising "about.com".


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think it is someone advertising "about.com".


 Yep, I hate spammmmmm.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Yep, I hate spammmmmm.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Yep, I hate spammmmmm.


 This was my old job. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You don't look anything like you do in your avatar.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> You don't look anything like you do in your avatar.



Neither do you.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Neither do you.


 Is that you in yours?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Is that you in yours?:laughing:


Yep. You'd think I'd learn, but I'm a slow learner.




A veeeeeeeery slow learner.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi. This has been fun.


----------

